# Google- Alternative Home Remedy: Peppermint Oil to Relieve IBS - Treehugger



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Treehugger<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Alternative Home Remedy: Peppermint Oil to Relieve IBS**Treehugger**Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) that some millions of Americans do, according to The New York Times. But who hasn't had the occasional aggravation from one *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

